# Alameda CA ride today



## PlasticNerd (Aug 28, 2021)

Had a great time riding with Rolling Relics today! Brian @island schwinn was a great tour guide. A good time was had by all with some great laughs, drinks, and food! Thanks for a fun day!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2021)

Was a stone gas. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 30, 2021)

*Looking good everyone .. I wish I could of made it up to the ride .. thanks for sharing the pics .. Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## gkeep (Sep 3, 2021)

So sorry to have missed it this year. Looks like a great day despite the smoke and heat. Just so everyone knows, that driftwood creation used to hav a kid made sign that said "Fort Awesome" but it disappeared a couple years ago. I can see you guy hit all the highlights, looks like La Penca Azule for dinner? Muy sabroso!


----------

